# Permanent deactivation, NO RECOURSE



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

That stinks pal.
It's a neverending story here..


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

This is when you’re considered an Independent Contractor A big thank you goes out to Uber and Lyft Considering Drivers Are ones without showing all the details real piece of work


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear this.....

*At-will employment* is a term used in U.S. labor law for contractual relationships in which an employee can be dismissed by an employer for any reason (that is, without having to establish "just cause" for termination), and without warning,[1] as long as the reason is not illegal (e.g. firing because of the employee's race or religion). When an employee is acknowledged as being hired "at will," courts deny the employee any claim for loss resulting from the dismissal. The rule is justified by its proponents on the basis that an employee may be similarly entitled to leave his or her job without reason or warning.[2] The practice is seen as unjust by those who view the employment relationship as characterized by inequality of bargaining power.[3]


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry this has happened, everyone should review this if you feel that driving for U/L replaces a job (if you do, or consider it a part time job) and why you shouldn’t ever drive for these bastard companies.

Lots of legitimate work out there


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


They most likely revenge fired you because you cancelled a trip (likely for good reason such as personal safety)

Talked to many other drivers recently who have been suddenly canned. They are getting rid of veteran drivers because they want to replace them with monkeys that will take shitty rides in dangerous areas and arent smart enough to figure out what a bad deal they are getting.

Its actually very common with all of the big tech gig economy jobs. Tip stealing, unfair termination, contractor abuse etc... they all do it.

These companies are a tumor on the American work force. They have no business taking advantage of American contractors and American families in this fashion.

Important to speak up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sung to the tune of song L-O-V-E as sung by Frank Sinatra et al.

*L. *is for the way you *Laugh *at me
*Y. *is for *Your* dirty tricks on me
*F. *means *F* you baby
*T. *for * Terrible Treatment* and shady

*LYFT *sucks the Life out of you and me.....


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

They can track your speed even when the app is off.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


This is why you should do this part time like this driver did. I hope they can make up for Lyft with uber trips. These companies don't care about anyone but themselves without question. This can happen to any driver at any time. This is why I don't trust them with my money longer than a day and half. Friday and Sat earnings are cashed out as soon as I am done Sunday morning. They are crooks and they are stealing from all of us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


These Companies SEEM TO BE ALL LIES !

BOTH COMING AND GOING.

HOW LONG CAN THEY SUCCEED ON LIES ?

NOT MUCH LONGER, I THINK.

NEXT UP : UNIONS


Cold Fusion said:


> Thinning the herd of bad apples &#127822;
> Benefits qualified drivers
> earnings and Public Perception that
> drivers are in fact, Professionals.
> ...


 NEXT UP : UNIONS !


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ride-Hail is an OK, and reasonably flexible, way to make a small amount of extra money in gaps between jobs, or on the side during free time.
However, when crap like this happens with LYFT or UBER, it's probably best to simply walk away and find something else.
The emotional energy required to fight for the 'privlidge' to do 'less than minimum wage employment' with no benefits or safety net and various high risks and expenses, is SIMPLY NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> These Companies SEEM TO BE ALL LIES !
> 
> BOTH COMING AND GOING.
> 
> ...


I live in a right to work state and can be terminated "at will" for any reason. Unions don't have allot of clout in these states because of this. So why in the world would I pay union dues to get nothing in return? They wont keep me safe from deactivation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Ride-Hail is an OK, and reasonably flexible, way to make a small amount of extra money in gaps between jobs, or on the side during free time.
> However, when crap like this happens with LYFT or UBER, it's probably best to simply walk away and find something else.
> The emotional energy required to fight for the 'privlidge' to do 'less than minimum wage employment' with no benefits or safety net and various high risks and expenses, is SIMPLY NOT WORTH IT.


THEY WILL GET WHAT THEY PAY FOR.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY WILL GET WHAT THEY PAY FOR.


It is good extra money driving R/S if you do it right and can tolerate the bs. It is a shame that they don't appreciate their driver partners and show it by paying them better or treating them better. You can't trust them and I totally expect to get some email saying I was suspended also at any given time. I just try to justify the really high amount they take by thinking of it as cost of doing business. But when riders tell me what they are paying for the ride and i see what i got paid... I get really angry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> This is why you should do this part time like this driver did. I hope they can make up for Lyft with uber trips. These companies don't care about anyone but themselves without question. This can happen to any driver at any time. This is why I don't trust them with my money longer than a day and half. Friday and Sat earnings are cashed out as soon as I am done Sunday morning. They are crooks and they are stealing from all of us.


Shyt I drove for LYFT this morning to the airport and I cashed out as I was pulling away from the terminal I don't trust these ****ers as far as I can throw them


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Thinning the herd of bad apples &#127822;
> Benefits qualified drivers
> earnings and Public Perception that
> drivers are in fact, Professionals.
> ...


If Uber drug test it would lose 2/3 of its drivers and would have to reject applicants at the same ratio.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If Uber drug test it would lose 2/3 of its drivers and would have to reject applicants at the same ratio.


Why not ILLEGALLY D.N.A. test also?

We Already submit to photo identification !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Why not ILLEGALLY D.N.A. test also?
> 
> We Already submit to photo identification !


I think fingerprint verification is on the horizon


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think fingerprint verification is on the horizon


I think that is an infringement of Rights.

Will provide them with yet Another Database to Sell !


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Shyt I drove for LYFT this morning to the airport and I cashed out as I was pulling away from the terminal I don't trust these @@@@ers as far as I can throw them


I will let them hold Fri and Sat night earnings and I cash out as soon as I am done Sunday Morning. So I guess I trust them just a bit more than you. But if I see tips roll in after I cash out, I will cash them out also. Piece of mind for .50 is worth it!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If Uber drug test it would lose 2/3 of its drivers and would have to reject applicants at the same ratio.


If they slowed the flow of new drivers, they wouldn't be able to lose drivers at the rate they are. They would have to do something to retain drivers at that point to sustain their Ponzi scheme.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Next Up
> Drug Testing and Finger Prints &#128077;


Could happen, but not due to policy willingly implemented by Uber/Lyft. The rideshare companies lobby hard against any impediment that affects their ability to saturate the roadmap with ants.
If/when drug testing & finger printing becomes mandatory, it will be due to legislative enactment.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I think that is an infringement of Rights.


People like to sell their rights for the sense of security these days.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> People like to sell their rights for the sense of security these days.


Whimps !

Nation of Grovelling Whimps !

Begging for the Nanny State !


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So what's the rest of the story from the OP?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> I live in a right to work state and can be terminated "at will" for any reason. Unions don't have allot of clout in these states because of this. So why in the world would I pay union dues to get nothing in return? They wont keep me safe from deactivation.





tohunt4me said:


> I think that is an infringement of Rights.
> 
> Will provide them with yet Another Database to Sell !


I support finger print verification instead of photo verification, it's much harder the manipulate finger prints.
The reason this is necessary is that their are too many unauthorized users and public safety.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I support finger print verification instead of photo verification, it's much harder the manipulate finger prints.
> The reason this is necessary is that their are too many unauthorized users and public safety.


No !
Only Criminals must Fingerprint !

Do Not Accept Infringement of Rights !


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> No !
> Only Criminals must Fingerprint !
> 
> Do Not Accept Infringement of Rights !


Well they better start from the Top Down starting from Corporate Uber and Lyft


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> If/when drug testing & finger printing becomes mandatory, it will be due to legislative enactment......


.....Or insurance provider insistence ✔


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Globalist Bankers desire this trend.
Notice how you can unlock your phone via fingerprint now ????

Coincedence ?
No.



Cold Fusion said:


> .....Or insurance provider insistence ✔


Globalist Banker Agenda

You are being Herded.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> They can track your speed even when the app is off.


That's good, Here in PHX if you go under 75 your a speedbump. City streets are 50 plus.

I pray they keep tracking me, maybe they will learn something.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

I wish they did drug test. I find so many driver smoke pot while driving i seen them and smelled the pot in stalls at airports. It's disgusting and a giant safety hazard.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ohnos said:


> I wish they did drug test. I find so many driver smoke pot while driving i seen them and smelled the pot in stalls at airports. It's disgusting and a giant safety hazard.


Hell yeah... I hate people who smoke weed... There are so many better drugs that don't stink up the queue... Amatuers... &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ohnos said:


> I wish they did drug test. I find so many driver smoke pot while driving i seen them and smelled the pot in stalls at airports. It's disgusting and a giant safety hazard.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No !
> Only Criminals must Fingerprint !
> 
> Do Not Accept Infringement of Rights !


What rights are you claiming ? There are no rights to the use of finger prints, if there were it would have been disputed in the court long ago.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The two reasons Uber and Lyft are able to get away with unjustly firing drivers are...

1) A vitually limitless supply of Third World immigrants signing up to drive.

2) No unemployment insurance to pay for.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Sorry this has happened, everyone should review this if you feel that driving for U/L replaces a job (if you do, or consider it a part time job) and why you shouldn't ever drive for these bastard companies.
> 
> Lots of legitimate work out there


If the "everyone" you're referring to are Americans, they abandoned rideshare in 2014 after the massive pay cuts.

Most rideshare drivers are Third World immigrants, who continue to sign up in numbers large enough to more than offset the 100%+ yearly turnover rate of these scummy entities.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> They most likely revenge fired you because you cancelled a trip (likely for good reason such as personal safety)
> 
> Talked to many other drivers recently who have been suddenly canned. They are getting rid of veteran drivers because they want to replace them with monkeys that will take shitty rides in dangerous areas and arent smart enough to figure out what a bad deal they are getting.
> 
> ...


all valid points....we are all one humiliating passanger away from the bread line



Mkang14 said:


> Gotcha &#128529;


MKANG....whats up with yo big head in that photo? lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> MKANG....whats up with yo big head in that photo? lol


I guess it's just big. That's for pointing out


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess it's just big. That's for pointing out


lol i thought it was just the way you took the photo....lol.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> lol i thought it was just the way you took the photo....lol.....


Actually I have a small face. Which is why my nose is accentuated. I didnt realize it looks big in the picture . I thought I looked cute &#129335;‍♀


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually I have a small face. Which is why my nose is accentuated. I didnt realize it looks big in the picture . I thought I looked cute &#129335;‍♀


it looks great you have a lovely beautiful giant head haha..... xoxox


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> it looks great you have a lovely beautiful giant head haha..... xoxox


Okay I'll take it! As long as its lovely I can compromise &#128523;


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


hope you did not put all your eggs in one basket. never trust tech or app based companies because they could hang you out to dry in a second


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> *If Uber drug test it would lose 2/3 of its drivers*


Imagin the surges, bonuses and incentives.
More &#128176; &#128181; for Drivers that Don't Self Medicate &#128077;

Societal reward for Walkin' the Straight & Narrow✔


----------



## 051293848 (Aug 25, 2019)

Check the NYC thread... Lots of drivers getting random deactivations


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

051293848 said:


> Check the NYC thread... Lots of drivers getting random deactivations


With Every driver deactivation
An Angel &#128124; rings a bell &#128276; for the rest of us
​









Uber Driver Ahmed Elgaafary, 27, of Lansdale PA, has been sentenced to 7 to 20 years behind bars &#128077;

https://patch.com/pennsylvania/phoenixville/uber-driver-sentenced-raping-passenger-v-forge-casino


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ye


Cold Fusion said:


> Imagin the surges, bonuses and incentives.
> More &#128176; &#128181; for Drivers that Don't Self Medicate &#128077;
> 
> Societal reward for Walkin' the Straight & Narrow✔


Yeah true.... We will miss you on the roads though....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

father of unicorns said:


> Sorry to hear this.....
> 
> *At-will employment* is a term used in U.S. labor law for contractual relationships in which an employee can be dismissed by an employer for any reason (that is, without having to establish "just cause" for termination), and without warning,[1] as long as the reason is not illegal (e.g. firing because of the employee's race or religion). When an employee is acknowledged as being hired "at will," courts deny the employee any claim for loss resulting from the dismissal. The rule is justified by its proponents on the basis that an employee may be similarly entitled to leave his or her job without reason or warning.[2] The practice is seen as unjust by those who view the employment relationship as characterized by inequality of bargaining power.[3]


Since uber and Lyft consider us contractors, this is not relevant even if it occurs in a state with at will employment (which I didn't check).


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually I have a small face. Which is why my nose is accentuated.


Excuses excuses


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Thinning the herd of bad apples &#127822;
> Benefits qualified drivers
> earnings and Public Perception that
> drivers are in fact, Professionals.
> ...


Do you think driver pay is correlated with professionalism? Have there ever been pay raises?



ohnos said:


> I wish they did drug test. I find so many driver smoke pot while driving i seen them and smelled the pot in stalls at airports. It's disgusting and a giant safety hazard.


Drug testing wouldn't be that effective. THC stays in your system longer than it is psychoactive. A passenger told me about how they switched to taking synthetic cannabis alternatives to avoid drug test positives at work. The real concern is people smoking cannabis while driving or immediately before and the tests don't prove that, and miss many of the other factors that impair driving.

I agree that it is a problem, but drug tests are an expensive and imprecise tool for dealing with the issue. The people paying the cost would ultimately be the rule followers who never use drugs.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

And another dog crosses over the rainbow bridge...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Excuses excuses


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

george_lol said:


> ....I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them....


You just answered the "why" for your deactivation OP. Hate to say it, but Uber is probably right behind in the near future. Vet drivers are too knowlegable of how LyfUber runs their business. And unlike n00b drivers, are experienced on how not to allow LyfUber to exploit them (chasing surge etc etc), not caving into psychological pressure from the app, or how to optimize their profits etc etc. It's all about controlling their non employee ICs, and how U/L can maintain the upper hand in this ongoing struggle. Vet drivers are skilled at dealing with this. N00b drivers are not. Hence the deactivation. LyfUber is always ravenous for fresh, raw meat.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> These companies are a tumor on the American work force.







Ah wait. Actually, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> MKANG....whats up with yo big head in that photo? lol


It's a closeup photo. Her head isn't big in the photo.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> all valid points....we are all one humiliating passanger away from the bread line


Unjust firings is another issue that can be leveraged with AB5.

Along with showing destinations in advance, much higher pay, etc, drivers should use the AB5 threat of employee status to demand Uber, Lyft, and the rest of shitty "gig" companies set up a legitimate process to put an end to unjust firings and other punishments.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> Sorry to hear this.....
> 
> *At-will employment* is a term used in U.S. labor law for contractual relationships in which an employee can be dismissed by an employer for any reason (that is, without having to establish "just cause" for termination), and without warning,[1] as long as the reason is not illegal (e.g. firing because of the employee's race or religion). When an employee is acknowledged as being hired "at will," courts deny the employee any claim for loss resulting from the dismissal. The rule is justified by its proponents on the basis that an employee may be similarly entitled to leave his or her job without reason or warning.[2] The practice is seen as unjust by those who view the employment relationship as characterized by inequality of bargaining power.[3]


The difference between an "at will" employee and an IC is the employee can at least apply for unemployment. And usually can get it, except for misconduct.

@george_lol I'm sorry this happened to you. That's awful!. Better days are ahead for you!



Nats121 said:


> Unjust firings is another issue that can be leveraged with AB5.
> 
> Along with showing destinations in advance, much higher pay, etc, drivers should use the AB5 threat of employee status to demand Uber, Lyft, and the rest of shitty "gig" companies set up a legitimate process to put an end to unjust firings and other punishments.


While I don't want to be an U/L employee. I wish we received destinations in advance and the unjust deactivations would stop.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's a closeup photo. Her head isn't big in the photo.


I figured it out .. its cause I took this picture out of the original background and added to the black background. But I didnt cut the head out exactly and there is space that looks like it's a part of my head around my hair &#129315;. I made it close up now so hopefully not as weird.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> The difference between an "at will" employee and an IC is the employee can at least apply for unemployment. And usually can get it, except for misconduct.
> 
> @george_lol I'm sorry this happened to you. That's awful!. Better days are ahead for you!
> 
> ...


Uber's very scared of drivers being classified as employees which is what AB5 will do.

This gives drivers and AB5 supporters very powerful leverage to demand major concessions from Uber in exchange for keeping our alleged IC status.

Fear of AB5 is the reason Uber took the radical step in showing California drivers destinations in advance, which is something Uber hates having to do.

Showing destinations in advance is just a first step. Drivers should demand additional major improvements including putting an end to unjust firings and other punishments.

Drivers have powerful leverage and should use it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> They can track your speed even when the app is off.


How could they possibly do that? Impossible to believe. Scary stuff if it's even a remote possibility.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> How could they possibly do that? Impossible to believe. Scary stuff if it's even a remote possibility.


Because when you installed their app on your phone, you gave them all kinds of permissions that you didn't pay any attention to. All they need to know where you are and how fast you're going is access to your phone's GPS.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's very scared of drivers being classified as employees which is what AB5 will do.
> 
> This gives drivers and AB5 supporters very powerful leverage to demand major concessions from Uber in exchange for keeping our alleged IC status.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Uber also needs to show me a picture and real name of the stranger I am about to let into my vehicle, so that I can make a decision on my own, about wether or not I feel it is something I want to do. Instead they hide that info from you to discourage people from not picking up shady looking bastards in poor areas of town.

My car, my rules.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


Just do food delivery. You make more per mile anyways.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think fingerprint verification is on the horizon


I'm surprised they don't implement that already. Even the budget smartphones have a fingerprint sensor built-in these days. It would sure be a Hell of a lot more reliable than the stupid selfie verification they ask for.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Thinning the herd of bad apples &#127822;
> Next Up
> Drug Testing and Finger Prints &#128077;


I for one would welcome drug testing and fingerprints. That would seriously thin the herd and reduce competition.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> Because when you installed their app on your phone, you gave them all kinds of permissions that you didn't pay any attention to. All they need to know where you are and how fast you're going is access to your phone's GPS.


Wow. Impossible to believe. Even more so is why they haven't deactivated me?

Routinely drive in excess of 110 mph, constantly, when not online. And drinking vodka while doing so! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think fingerprint verification is on the horizon


Between fingerprinting & drug testing, automatically there would be fewer drivers, less traffic ....if only.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> lol i thought it was just the way you took the photo....lol.....


@Mkang14 doesn't have a big head or nose.
Those are peephole pics. :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks guys. Really know how to make a chick feel like shit :thumbup:

Keep it up. 

Lets see your pictures


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks guys. Really know how to make a chick feel like shit :thumbup:
> 
> Keep it up


You look beautiful. ❤
Never mind what they say.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I support finger print verification instead of photo verification, it's much harder the manipulate finger prints.
> The reason this is necessary is that their are too many unauthorized users and public safety.





rkozy said:


> I'm surprised they don't implement that already. Even the budget smartphones have a fingerprint sensor built-in these days. It would sure be a Hell of a lot more reliable than the stupid selfie verification they ask for.





IR12 said:


> Between fingerprinting & drug testing, automatically there would be fewer drivers, less traffic ....if only.


I believe software implementation of finger printing is the issue. I think we will have to finger print confirm at arrival or to start trip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> @Mkang14 doesn't have a big head or nose.
> Those are peephole pics. :wink:
> View attachment 390470


Totally don't get it?



doyousensehumor said:


> You look beautiful. ❤
> Never mind what they say.


Strongly agree! ♥


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks guys. Really know how to make a chick feel like shit :thumbup:
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> Lets see your pictures


They just have a crush on you and don't know how to express themselves :rollseyes: Yep we're back in 3rd grade.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally don't get it?


They are saying i have a big head and nose. Which i actually have a very skinny face and okay maybe a big nose. But not sure why they are talking shit.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> With Every driver deactivation
> An Angel &#128124; rings a bell &#128276; for the rest of us
> ​
> 
> ...


That guy is from Egypt and rape is one of the most common crimes there. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_in_Egypt


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> They are saying i have a big head and nose. Which i actually have a very skinny face and okay maybe a big nose. But not sure why they are talking shit.


And crazy they're saying that. It's complete insecurity on their part. THEY are the one's looking stupid.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And crazy they're saying that. It's complete insecurity on their part. THEY are the one's looking stupid.


It's okay, not sure why people have to go out of their way to be rude &#129335;‍♀. Oh well. Theres bigger issues in the world &#128514;


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> They are saying i have a big head and nose. Which i actually have a very skinny face and okay maybe a big nose. But not sure why they are talking shit.


Because they STANK! &#128514;


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Thinning the herd of bad apples &#127822;
> Benefits qualified drivers
> earnings and Public Perception that
> drivers are in fact, Professionals.
> ...


Please restore your previous avatar. It was much more well suited to your pax trolls. Now you just seem anonymous. Your other was much more fitting.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> They can track your speed even when the app is off.


Turn off the location svcs&#128512;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> They are saying i have a big head and nose. Which i actually have a very skinny face and okay maybe a big nose. But not sure why they are talking shit.


Focus on the intellectual.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I for one would welcome drug testing and fingerprints. That would seriously thin the herd and reduce competition.


We had it in Houston. Even then there were still way too many drivers.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Focus on the intellectual.


Issue was shit talking.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks guys. Really know how to make a chick feel like shit


Awww. And here I was defending you...


Taxi2Uber said:


> @Mkang14 *doesn't* have a big head or nose.


Some people can't take a compliment. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Awww. And here I was defending you...
> 
> Some people can't take a compliment.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You were huh lol &#129300;.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Grand Lake said:


> Because when you installed their app on your phone, you gave them all kinds of permissions that you didn't pay any attention to. All they need to know where you are and how fast you're going is access to your phone's GPS.


Simple solution delete the app&#129318;‍♂


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You were huh lol &#129300;.


Anyone who's seen your UP selfies change on a regular basis knows you're cute. Which is why you have quite the following.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Your statements make you sound insecure.


A big nose is a big nose!! Dont want people to comment on it, dont upload a picture of the giant schnozz


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

You must of been cought shuffling pax...


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Anyone who's seen your UP selfies change on a regular basis knows you're cute. Which is why you have quite the following. :smiles:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


Main point is it about profitability for these companies. You obviously are smart and don't take there garbage trips. So they got angry and deactivated you because your no longer compliant to what THEY want you to do. Anything to keep cheap rates for pax is better for them.

Starting to get worried about it myself. I'm a 4.95 driver in a MASSIVE market. Which is very good here. Had many compliments from the locals for it.

"Oh I finally got a driver who can speak English to me and not watch the gps the whole ride?":laugh:

They make like 20-30$ on me on a 10 hour shift now days. In the beginning they were making at least 1-200$ a shift and I was running around crazy for them(not worth it)


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

It's interesting to read of lyft deactivations when in Toronto there are drivers who cancel extensively and just get time outs. No perminate deactivations.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> A big nose is a big nose!! Dont want people to comment on it, dont upload a picture of the giant schnozz :smiles:





GregJinAZ said:


> Stop attention whoring. Adults are trying to communicate here.
> Your parents should take your computer away. The 49 year old creepers encouraging you need a visit from chris hansen.


Oh dummy. You don't get it. You think one faceless, miserable person will make me stop putting up my picture. Think again.

I have a big but nice shaped nose. Way better then your moms. So you will just have to look at my face, everytime you come looking. You havent been able to stop talking about me all day. You know there are others on this board right.

&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> It's interesting to read of lyft deactivations when in Toronto there are drivers who cancel extensively and just get time outs. No perminate deactivations.


Most likely there's different legal ramifications in Toronto vs US.



Mkang14 said:


> Oh dummy. You don't get it. You think one faceless, miserable person will make me stop putting up my picture. Think again.
> 
> I have a big but nice shaped nose. Way better then your moms. So you will just have to look at my face, everytime you come looking. You havent been able to stop talking about me all day. You know there are others on this board right.
> 
> &#128512;&#128077;


Exactly right!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a big but


What are you talking about?
I thought it was perfectly sized.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> How could they possibly do that? Impossible to believe. Scary stuff if it's even a remote possibility.


That is why Waze is so accurate ....waze tracks you 100% of the day


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


Assuming the paxhole in question was being difficult on the phone, always cancel at that stage.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> That is why Waze is so accurate ....waze tracks you 100% of the day


Seriously? If true I'd be in DEEP SHIT! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh dummy. You don't get it. You think one faceless, miserable person will make me stop putting up my picture. Think again.
> 
> I have a big but nice shaped nose. Way better then your moms. So you will just have to look at my face, everytime you come looking. You havent been able to stop talking about me all day. You know there are others on this board right.
> 
> &#128512;&#128077;


 You Go Girl!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a big but


I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, like big butts......For Real.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


After 3 yrs, surely you understand fair treatment of drivers is not a ridesharing priority.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> What are you talking about?
> I thought it was perfectly sized.





RideshareUSA said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, like big butts......For Real.


Sorry i dont have a humungous ass but @ANThonyBoreDaneCook has a pretty voluptuous one &#128175;


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


Someone can make up a story about you and you're finished. I'm sorry and godspeed. Lesson to any of us who are dependent on rideshare / Silicon Valley income


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

Err u seriously think that tech companies alone are guilty of such heinous treatment of people...

Best think again.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


Lawyer time, or let it go. No other option makes sense.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> Lawyer time, or let it go. No other option makes sense.


If it were me, I'd let it go, have a stiff drink and celebrate. There's absolutely no legal recourse whatsoever.

At least that's the way it is in Georgia. "Employment at Will". On top of that we're independent contractors, as we should be.

As long as Federal, State discrimination laws are not violated, they can terminate us at anytime for any reason. Period.

An attorney's a waste of time and money.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry i dont have a humungous ass but @ANThonyBoreDaneCook has a pretty voluptuous one &#128175;


95% chance this isnt even a girl. Its a guy pretending to be one, for no other reason than to show up and slide threads away from discussing legal action against these companies. Classic forum control 101 stuff folks. If only you knew how cucked this place really is!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> 95% chance this isnt even a girl. Its a guy pretending to be one, for no other reason than to show up and slide threads away from discussing legal action against these companies. Classic forum control 101 stuff folks. If only you knew how cucked this place really is!


Okay so you're completely bonkers. Tin foil hat?

Your lack of common sense and ability to pick on reality let's me know you are incredibly dumb. Like really stupid. Sorry about that. Life must be hard for you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

GregJinAZ said:


> 95% chance this isnt even a girl. Its a guy pretending to be one, for no other reason than to show up and slide threads away from discussing legal action against these companies. Classic forum control 101 stuff folks. If only you knew how cucked this place really is!


She's legit. &#128175; No need to put down those who don't agree with you. Improving yourself and adapting is something you can do now. Refreshing, in comparision to the 'I am a victim' mentality


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay so you're completely bonkers. Tin foil hat?
> 
> Your lack of common sense and ability to pick on reality let's me know you are incredibly dumb. Like really stupid. Sorry about that. Life must be hard for you.


Strongly agree!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> 95% chance this isnt even a girl. Its a guy pretending to be one, for no other reason than to show up and slide threads away from discussing legal action against these companies. Classic forum control 101 stuff folks. If only you knew how cucked this place really is!


The amount of drivers on here in relation to the total population of ants is so small it wouldn't be cost effective at all for them to hire a troll. There are groups trying to unionize all over the country in cities with thousands of uber drivers who can only age a couple dozen people (on a good day) to show up at meetings.

Maybe once upon a time they deployed trolls here, but by now they would have realized we're just a drop in the bucket and its not even worth it.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Sorry to hear this.....
> 
> *At-will employment* is a term used in U.S. labor law for contractual relationships in which an employee can be dismissed by an employer for any reason (that is, without having to establish "just cause" for termination), and without warning,[1] as long as the reason is not illegal (e.g. firing because of the employee's race or religion). When an employee is acknowledged as being hired "at will," courts deny the employee any claim for loss resulting from the dismissal. The rule is justified by its proponents on the basis that an employee may be similarly entitled to leave his or her job without reason or warning.[2] The practice is seen as unjust by those who view the employment relationship as characterized by inequality of bargaining power.[3]


I'm not and employee and Florida isn't an at will state.

Couldn't help my self with some self defense as follows.
My response to an email sent by them that follows below my response--
I don't agree.
Why won't you document these issues for me?
Surely if it is a concern I should have been notified of at least one?
I can forward to you the 49 weekly summaries Lyft has sent to me and you are welcome to review these reports for safety issues that I have not been informed of. I have no other communication from Lyft on the matter of safety other than the email you recently sent saying I have been deactivated for safety issues.
I can tell you this, if you had informed me of a safety issue I would have kept my dash cam recordings for verification, review and/or dispute. Unfortunately I was unaware that your company would lie to me like this and have not kept a library of all my dash cam footage.
I can also tell you that safety is a much greater issue to me than it is to you because I am the one out there dealing with the issues on a daily basis and it is of utmost importance to me and my passengers as it involves our lives on the line while you sit in an office pushing false platitudes and false accusations with no danger to your life.
Frankly and unfortunately you are apparently no different or better than the lying US House Representatives Adam Schiff who has lied to not only Congress but the world claiming he has evidence against our President Trump, yet can not and will not provide it mainly because it is made up lies.
This is America where we are innocent until proven guilty and you refuse to and can't prove my guilt.
---
The email from them--










*Eddyn* (Lyft)

Dec 21, 6:43 PM PST

Follow-Up from Lyft Safety

I'm Eddyn from Lyft Safety Team

It saddens us to know that you have been deactivated from the Lyft platform.

We don't know if this might have had a great impact on your daily life but we would like to let you know that we are trying our best to provide the best positive resolution to this predicament.

However, we have our Lyft policies to abide by which leave us powerless to reactivate your account. We are asking for your understanding on this matter.

Your account has been deactivated due to alleged violations of Lyft's Terms of Service. To ensure the safety of the Lyft community, this decision is final.

Thanks for your time,



somedriverguy said:


> Lawyer time, or let it go. No other option makes sense.


There is need to expose Lyft to the public for their egregious driver policies.
I'd go the lawyer route but their contract calls for arbitration.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

For anyone following this thread please see my just posted theory titled Deactivation Redux.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

george_lol said:


> Frankly and unfortunately you are apparently no different or better than the lying US House Representatives Adam Schiff who has lied to not only Congress but the world claiming he has evidence against our President Trump, yet can not and will not provide it mainly because it is made up lies.


LOL, I _knew_ there had to be more to the story than this guy was letting on . . .


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> LOL, I _knew_ there had to be more to the story than this guy was letting on . . .


Just referencing mainstream media news. Trump has issues but so do the dems.
End of politics, sorry I made the comment to Lyft, will not respond further, it was stupid and as @JimKE commented in a different post, there is no winners..


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude, just be happy you got out with what's left of your dignity intact


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> This is why you should do this part time like this driver did. I hope they can make up for Lyft with uber trips. These companies don't care about anyone but themselves without question. This can happen to any driver at any time. This is why I don't trust them with my money longer than a day and half. Friday and Sat earnings are cashed out as soon as I am done Sunday morning. They are crooks and they are stealing from all of us.


It's kind of crazy. One of my longest rides in 2 months was a 62 dollar trip and days later it said Uber reversed the trip and took the 62 out of my earnings for the week. Did not say why. If I call them I will just get a hold of Indian support. That's how all companies work or almost all of them. Seems the companies goal is of course to make as much money as possible to please their share holders and screw the workers as much as they can. Kind of like Income tax. They keep finding ways to take more because you know how hard are government works. They surly deserve more of our money


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> It's kind of crazy. One of my longest rides in 2 months was a 62 dollar trip and days later it said Uber reversed the trip and took the 62 out of my earnings for the week. Did not say why. If I call them I will just get a hold of Indian support. That's how all companies work or almost all of them. Seems the companies goal is of course to make as much money as possible to please their share holders and screw the workers as much as they can. Kind of like Income tax. They keep finding ways to take more because you know how hard are government works. They surly deserve more of our money


It is deplorable that they reversed this without explanation! I had the opportunity to ride goober while on Vacation in Savannah Ga. and talk about their interaction with the goober compared to my market here in Phoenix. They get robbed blind and treated just as bad as I do when I drive. You can't trust these people to not reverse fares and deactivate you over petty things. I don't know why people drive full time for them honestly. You can't make a decent living (at least in my market) and you NEVER know when goober is going to do you dirty. I had a XL ride home from the airport yesterday by a driver that rents his car from goober and drives full time. He was telling me that after expenses he makes like $10 a hour. To deal with both goober and the riders bullshit, that is insane. I told him that there is no way I would be that stupid. He got pissed cause he KNEW I was right. Driving part time 20 hours or less a week I cleared more. I don't get it.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Smell My Finger said:


> Dude, just be happy you got out with what's left of your dignity intact


Maybe you like getting kicked in the nuts. I don't.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

george_lol said:


> Maybe you like getting kicked in the nuts. I don't.


Still nothing from them?


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Still nothing from them?


nothing and they didn't respond to my last message to them. I don't expect anything from them yet.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

george_lol said:


> nothing and they didn't respond to my last message to them. I don't expect anything from them yet.


That sucks.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

george_lol said:


> nothing and they didn't respond to my last message to them. I don't expect anything from them yet.


You are a business owner, a private contractor. Send out an invoice for the services rendered. If they don't pay the invoice that leaves legal options. Not paying as to the terms of the contract voids the contract. Voiding the contract voids the binding arbitration clause.

*I am not a lawyer, but I have written my own sales contracts for the last 40 years.



AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> It's kind of crazy. One of my longest rides in 2 months was a 62 dollar trip and days later it said Uber reversed the trip and took the 62 out of my earnings for the week. Did not say why. If I call them I will just get a hold of Indian support. That's how all companies work or almost all of them. Seems the companies goal is of course to make as much money as possible to please their share holders and screw the workers as much as they can. Kind of like Income tax. They keep finding ways to take more because you know how hard are government works. They surly deserve more of our money


My post about the voided arbitration contract was supposed to be directed at this guy ^, not the one I originally quoted. Sorry.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m truly sorry this unjust deactivation happened to you. Believe me when I say I understand how you feel. I experienced a similar thing w/ Uber, and did 1554 rides.

It is deplorable how U/L treat drivers so callously. You didn’t deserve this treatment. Uber didn’t respond to my last messages either.

Take care of yourself and good luck!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

file for unemployment and cash in while also driving for Uber


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> If it were me, I'd let it go, have a stiff drink and celebrate. There's absolutely no legal recourse whatsoever.
> 
> At least that's the way it is in Georgia. "Employment at Will". On top of that we're independent contractors, as we should be.
> 
> ...


If you're an attorney, it's NEVER time wasted. Because you're always going to get paid regardless of whether you win or lose. To the tune of hundreds per hour before proceeding with the Plaintiff/Defendant's case. And a min 33% off top once settlement has occurred. :roflmao:

What ppl don't seem to realize is the upstanding barrister profession is always Win - Win--regardless of outcome, or if you work in an At Will state or not :laugh:



kaycee said:


> Err u seriously think that tech companies alone are guilty of such heinous treatment of people...
> 
> Best think again.


No. They're absolutely not.

But given the #WOKE bias in the IT sector (especially in Silicon Valley), they're most definitely leading the corporate horde of Progressive Left wing hypocrites where ideology is concerned.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> file for unemployment and cash in while also driving for Uber


Not employee, unemployment isn't available to IC's.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

george_lol said:


> Not employee, unemployment isn't available to IC's.


Check out your state's DWD classification for IC. In my state all 9 points must be met. They're not.

https://dwd.wisconsin.gov/wc/employers/independent_contractors.htm


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> After 3 yrs, surely you understand fair treatment of drivers is not a ridesharing priority.


If you have FB post on Lyft page, also post it on Lyft official Twitter account and lodge a complaint with BBB. If Lyft wants to be D.I.C.K.S you become a super hero, um I mean SUPERBITCH.

Just because U/L says you have no recourse doesn't mean you can't find other avenues to force them to reconsider your deactivation


----------



## Glamgirl (Jan 4, 2020)

GregJinAZ said:


> They most likely revenge fired you because you cancelled a trip (likely for good reason such as personal safety)
> 
> Talked to many other drivers recently who have been suddenly canned. They are getting rid of veteran drivers because they want to replace them with monkeys that will take shitty rides in dangerous areas and arent smart enough to figure out what a bad deal they are getting.
> 
> ...


Got news for y, its eve. More rampant in corporate America. Issues huge severance/buyouts multiyear employees so they can hire young low pay starters. My friend was rehired as contractor w/no benefits...go figure.

Problem is riders site u for ANY little reason, u stop on yellow light, ' awww...u coulda made that'. U drive thru it & 'u shoulda stopped' Darned if u do darned if u dont. U got a big drink in your holder & u dont get a 5star. And if u talk at all, no matter how pleasant...no 5star. If u dont talk no 5star. It's just a no-win situation.


----------



## LubyrDude (Jan 30, 2018)

ohnos said:


> I wish they did drug test. I find so many driver smoke pot while driving i seen them and smelled the pot in stalls at airports. It's disgusting and a giant safety hazard.


Except it's not as 'THC positive' is not a safety indicator! Who says so?
The scientific studies, and the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration ("NHTSA").

*Comparative risks of a car accident, with links to authorities*
The psychoactive ingredient in marijuana is THC. THC-positive drivers typically possess a low - or even no - risk of motor vehicle accident compared to THC-negative drivers. Those drivers are not DUI-marijuana violators.

https://minneapoliscriminallawyer.g.../dui-marijuana-reason-not-legalize-minnesota/


----------



## impact (Jan 1, 2020)

george_lol said:


> Out of the blue I received email from lyft that I was deactivated permanently because of multiple reports of safety issues.
> I'm a 5 star driver, been on lyft platform for almost 3 years, shy 2 months. I drive part time and have around 1500 trips for them, 3700 for Uber.
> NEVER A SINGLE REPORT BACK TO ME ABOUT SAFETY ISSUES and only one pax report that was her attitude issue because I was sent to the wrong location/building.and called her to find her. Of course there was more to the story and if I detailed it all you'd see there is no question that it was her problem, not mine.
> Never a traffic ticket, never an accident, consistant positive comments about me and car.
> lyft has totally stonewalled me in response to requesting what the incidents were or why I was never notified.


When one door closes..others open.. HAVE you heard of GIZMO yet?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

June132017 said:


> So what's the rest of the story from the OP?


I find it strange that Lyft and Uber would deactivate someone account for no reasons.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> It's kind of crazy. One of my longest rides in 2 months was a 62 dollar trip and days later it said Uber reversed the trip and took the 62 out of my earnings for the week. Did not say why. If I call them I will just get a hold of Indian support. That's how all companies work or almost all of them. Seems the companies goal is of course to make as much money as possible to please their share holders and screw the workers as much as they can. Kind of like Income tax. They keep finding ways to take more because you know how hard are government works. They surly deserve more of our money


You need to call support immediately. They'll reverse the debit. But if you wait, they'll say the trip is too old.


----------



## Uberme2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

george_lol said:


> Not employee, unemployment isn't available to IC's.


Yes it is. Read about it online. The EDD views Lyft and Uber as employers. Gov Newson even earmarked Unemployment benefits for the rideshare drivers this past week.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

You folks must live in bad cities, or you bring your bad attitudes with you to work. Did you call Lyft support to verify the email, and has your app been locked? There's got to be more to George_lol's story than we're getting.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RetiredArmyGuy said:


> You folks must live in bad cities, or you bring your bad attitudes with you to work. Did you call Lyft support to verify the email, and has your app been locked? There's got to be more to George_lol's story than we're getting.


That is unfair. I don't have a bad attitude. Think as you want but many pax complimented me for being nice.


----------

